# 64 Hurst Shifter



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Experts,

Please take a close look at my shifter. I don't think it's right for my car.

I have to reach pretty far for 1st & 3d, doesn't feel right and after looking at pics of other 64s I wonder if the shifter is correct.

Granted, I'm vertically challenged (5'6") with arms that stop at my elbows; however,.... 

Thanks,
Novice Rick

PS: Transmission is not original, it is a Richmond Super T10, maybe that's the problem (??).


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, I "truly" am a novice to "correctness". After learning to S E A R C H, I now realize my tranny and shifter aren't stock anyway so what does it matter which stick I use.

Jeez, glad you guys are patient and forgiving.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

What you have appears to be the "Super Shifter" line from Hurst and the stick is completely vertical, hence the long reach for us vertically challenged people. 5-8 here.

A stick with a slight curve back, such as the Competition Plus line, would probably put it in better reach range. Some shifter bodies have the stick bolted on and you could just change the stick rather than the whole shifter unit.

If you want "correctness", I'll gladly trade your T10 for the M20 I have sitting here....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"64 GTO's had a hurst shifter that did not say HURST on the handle! In Late '64, the name HURST appeared. Same shifter. You need a longer shifter! I have a friend who HAS a 1964 HURST shifter that does not say HURST on it, and it's for sale!!! (He needed the correct one for his '65}. Let me know if you're interested in having a correct, oem, HURST shifter in your '64!!!
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd leave it a 4-speed if I were you, but I just love shifting Muscle Cars!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> "64 GTO's had a hurst shifter that did not say HURST on the handle! In Late '64, the name HURST appeared. Same shifter. You need a longer shifter! I have a friend who HAS a 1964 HURST shifter that does not say HURST on it, and it's for sale!!! (He needed the correct one for his '65}. Let me know if you're interested in having a correct, oem, HURST shifter in your '64!!!
> Jeff


Jeff,

Not sure if the original will fit on the Richmond T10 (?). Think I'm just going to get a different stick to meet my "challenged" needs! :lol:

Rickster


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Gotcha. Sounds right. BTW: I always had a soft spot for white '64's with red interior.....ever since about 1980 when a customer had one he would bring in for me to tune....it was a 421 tri-power 4speed, and looked just like yours!!


----------

